# NicolaI Argon GTB Techline



## seagate (1. August 2017)

Hallo,

Ich bin der Thomas, bin 29 Jahre alt und lebe in Luxemburg.
Arbeiten tue ich in einer Schlosserei, in meiner Freizeit treibe
ich viel Sport, vor allem Kickboard fahren, Klettern/Bouldern und
seit einem Monat habe ich großen gefallen am Fahrrad fahren gefunden.

Ich habe mich hier angemeldet weil ich mir ein Rad zulegen möchte und
einige Fragen dazu habe.

Seit 18 Jahren fahre ich Kickboard, Teilweise Strecken von bis zu
40km, vor nem Monat bin ich nach vielen Jahren wieder Rad gefahren.
Die ersten Tage mit den E-Bikes die hier in der Stadt Gratis zur
Verfügung stehen, vor knapp drei Wochen habe ich vom Jugendhaus ein
Specialized Rad gliehen bekommen und mir war relativ schnell klar
dass ich mir bis Ende des Jahres ein eigenes Rad zulegen werde, da
ich damit ganz andere Strecken fahren kann wie mit dem Kickboard.
Vorallem kann ich damit durch den Wald fahren, was mit dem Kickboard
leider nicht möglich ist.

Am Anfang wollte ich mir ein Rad von der Stange für etwa 2000€ beim
Fachhändler um die Ecke holen. Die ganzen Bikes von Specialzied Trek usw...
Gefallen mir von den Farben her und vom Design aber nicht wirklich.

Durch den Leiter vom Jugendhaus bin ich dann auf Nicolai Aufmerksam
geworden und als ich dem sein Rad und die Website von Nicolai sah, da
war ich verkauft und mir war klar dass es ein Nicolai Rad wird! Auch
wenn es Deutlich über dem liegt was ich vorher ausgeben wollte.

Ich muss sagen dass ich mich leider nicht gut mit Fahrrädern und der
Radtechnik auskenne, obwohl ich die Tage schon einiges im Netz gelesen
habe.

Bei Nicolai auf der Website habe ich mir folgendes Rad ausgesucht:
http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/bike/argon-gtb-techline.html

Ich habe vor mit dem Rad auch mal zur Arbeit zu fahren, etwa 23km
über den Radweg und über die Straße. In meiner Freizeit werde ich
vorallem Gemütlich im Wald, auf Feldwegen und auf der Straße
unterwegs sein. Fahre auch gerne mal lange Strecken Bergauf
um mich fit zu halten, rasante Abfahren über Stock und Stein
werde ich nicht machen.

Zu meiner Person:
-bin etwa 193cm groß und wiege 73 Kilo

1.Kann ich dieses Rad ohne Bedenken kaufen?
2.Was hat es mit der Sattelstütze auf sich? Lässt die sich während
der Fahrt in der höhe verstellen? Wenn ja, was ist der Sinn davon?

3.Was bedeutet? "...Wunschfarbe, Verschiebbare- oder Fixe Ausfallenden,
GATES Option, PINION Option, EXTRALOVE-Eloxal usw…"
Wunschfarbe ist mir klar, aber die anderen Optionen wie Gates usw sagen mir nichts.

4.Ist der Sattel bequem, habe nämlich mit den schmalen Sätteln Probleme.
5.Ist bei dem Preis von 3399€ die Wunschfarbe mit inbegriffen?
6.Welche Rahmengröße soll ich nehmen?

Im Anhang befindet sich ein Foto von dem Rad das ich Aktuell fahre, die Geometrie
vom Rad gefällt mir gut, fühle mich wohl da drauf.

Gruß, aus Luxemburg


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2017)

du suchst kein MTB.

ein Argon TB wäre IMHO das maximale...
ich würde da eher zu einem Argon CX mit Flatbar greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seagate (1. August 2017)

Doch, ich suche ein MTB, möchte damit ja auch durch den Wald fahren. Das CX gefällt mir jetzt nicht so gut.


----------



## justanicename (1. August 2017)

seagate schrieb:


> 2.Was hat es mit der Sattelstütze auf sich? Lässt die sich während
> der Fahrt in der höhe verstellen? Wenn ja, was ist der Sinn davon?
> 
> 3.Was bedeutet? "...Wunschfarbe, Verschiebbare- oder Fixe Ausfallenden,
> ...



zu 2: ja, die kann man während der Fahrt absenken, mittels Fernbedienung am Lenker. Sinn: bei steileren Abfahrten den Sattel versenken um mehr Platz zu haben für die empfindlichen Anhängsel wenn man zwecks Gewichtsverlagerung mal mit dem Hintern weiter nach hinten will.

zu 3: Wunschfarbe: Nicolai pulvert auf Wunsch in div. Farben. Das ist normalerweise im Preis inklusive solange es keine Mehrfarb-Pulverung wird.  Das Extralove Eloxal beschränkt sich beim Hardtail (wo es keinen Umlenkhebel gibt) auf die Zugführungsteile. 
http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/sho...198b46305872c4e235689bdb7d/i/m/img_5210_1.png

Zu den Ausfallenden kann ich gerade nix sagen.
GATES ist ein Riemenantrieb anstelle einer Kette (Gates Carbondrive mal googlen). Pinion ist ein Getriebe am Tretlager anstelle der Schaltung am Hinterrad. Schau Dir mal die GPI Modelle bei Nicolai an, die haben Pinion und Gates:
http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/bike/ion-gpi-pro.html

zu 4: Das kann man nur ausprobieren. Da hat jeder seine ganz individuellen Bedürfnisse. Ich komme mit dem Ergon SME-S zufällig ganz gut klar. Den gibt es auch in etwas breiter. Aber da hilft nur ausprobieren auf mehreren längeren Touren.

zu 5: Pulverung in einer der Std. Farben (Nicolai hat Farbmuster auf der website) waren bisher immer kostenlos. Sonderfarben kosten extra.

Wegen der Größe würde ich ne Probefahrt empfehlen. Vor allem da die Geolution-Geometrie schon etwas anders ausfällt als der Mainstream.
Ansonsten: Einfach mal anrufen. Die beantworten Dir eigentlich alle Fragen und sagen Dir auch wo Du mal ne Probefahrt machen kannst.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. August 2017)

zu 3. 
Es gibt verschiedene Ausfallenden
Ganz "Normal" fest für Kettenschaltung... Verschiebbar für Singlespeed oder Rohloff Schaltung
Für die Gates Option (Riemen Antrieb) is das Rahmendreieck zu öffnen um den Riemen Einfädeln zu können.


----------



## chevioso (1. August 2017)

1.Kann ich dieses Rad ohne Bedenken kaufen?

Du musst keine Bedenken wegen Qualität und Material haben.

Mit dem Rahmenmodell bist Du Dir sicher?
Das Argon GTB ist ein Rahmen aus der sogenannten "Geolution" - Linie von Nicolai.
Wenn nicht schon passiert, dann informier Dich über diese Geometrieart.
Im Prinzip sind die Geolutionrahmen länger, haben einen steileren Sitzwinkel,
kleineren Lenkwinkel, gehen wunderbar bergauf, sind laufruhig bergab aber weniger spritzig.
(wenn Du Dir mit den Begriffen unsicher bist, dann zieh Dir das tech Sheet auf der von Dir oben verlinkten Seite genauer rein)
Manche finden "Geolution" zu extrem, andere (wie ich) mögen es.
Das Argon TB wäre die "nichtgeolution" version vom GTB.

2.Was hat es mit der Sattelstütze auf sich? Lässt die sich während
der Fahrt in der höhe verstellen? Wenn ja, was ist der Sinn davon?

Der Sinn ist, wie oben geschrieben,
dass Du bergab den Sattel herunterfährst, dein Oberkörper mehr Bewegungsfreiheit
und Du und dein Bike insgesamt einen tieferen Schwerpunkt besitzen was Dir Sicherheit gibt.
Nicht nur wenns grob wird sondern auch wenns schneller wird.
Bergauf drückste am Lenker den Remotehebel und fährst den Sattel wieder hoch um easy bergauf strampeln zu können.
Gerade wenn auf und ab ständig wechselt ist das ein Segen.
Anfangs dachte ich mal, dass das SchnickSchnack wäre. Heute würde ich nicht mehr ohne klarkommen.

3.Was bedeutet? "...Wunschfarbe, Verschiebbare- oder Fixe Ausfallenden,
GATES Option, PINION Option, EXTRALOVE-Eloxal usw…"
Wunschfarbe ist mir klar, aber die anderen Optionen wie Gates usw sagen mir nichts.

Verschiebbares Aufallende: Ausfallenden sind die Bauteile, die die Hinterradachse aufnhemen.
Wenn Du willst, dann kannst Du diese Ausfallenden
um Zentimeterbeträge horizontal verschieben um den Radstand geringfügig zu verändern.

GATES: Am hinteren Rahmendreieck gibt es eine kleine Lücke im Rahmen durch die ein Carbonriemen eingefädelt werden kann.
Riemen nehmen manche statt Kette.

Pinionoption: Pinion ist ein Getriebe. Da das Piniongetriebe anstelle des Tretlagers montiert wird,
muss der Rahmen dafür vorgesehen sein. Die Möglichkeit einen Pinionrahmen zu bekommen gibt es beim GTB.

Extralove und Eloxal: Extralove nennen sich die optional bunt eloxierten Anbauteile wie Kabelführungen, Schrauben usw.
Du kannst den Rahmen optional gegen Aufpreis eloxieren statt Pulverbeschichten lassen.

4.Ist der Sattel bequem, habe nämlich mit den schmalen Sätteln Probleme.
Kann ich nichts dazu sagen.

5.Ist bei dem Preis von 3399€ die Wunschfarbe mit inbegriffen?
Soweit ich mich erinnere ist pulverbeschichten in allen RAL Farben möglich. Aufpreis kostet es beim pulvern nur, wenn N deine ausgewählte Farbe besorgen muss und nicht schon auf Lager hat. Meistens kostet Pulver also nichts. Sonderlackierungen und Eloxal kostet extra. Überleg Dir ob Du nicht "Raw" also rohes Alu willst. Ich kanns empfehlen.


6.Welche Rahmengröße soll ich nehmen?
Ich denke, dass Du mit XL glücklich wirst. Aber die Frage solltest Du Dir selbst beantworten indem Du Probefahrten machst.
Am besten ist es, wenn Du zwischen den Probefahrten Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker anpassen kannst.
Ein gute Sitzpsition ist genauso wichtig wie ein gutes Fahrrad.


Ansonsten bin ich sicher, dass Du mit einem Nicolai glücklich wirst.
Du sagtest: "rasante Abfahren über Stock und Stein werde ich nicht machen." Sag das nicht zu früh 
Viel Spass beim Zusammenstellen und fetzn.


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2017)

seagate schrieb:


> Doch, ich suche ein MTB, möchte damit ja auch durch den Wald fahren.


Schotter? Ist das MTB?


----------



## vinc (2. August 2017)

seagate schrieb:


> Doch, ich suche ein MTB, möchte damit ja auch durch den Wald fahren. Das CX gefällt mir jetzt nicht so gut.




Hi @seagate ich habe dir gestern Morgen auch direkt eine PM geschrieben. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## seagate (2. August 2017)

Guten Morgen,

Vielen Dank für die Ausführlichen Erklärungen!

Das mit dem absenken der Sattelstütze ergibt Sinn, denn ich habe öfters Probleme bei steilen Abfahrten, werde dann
unsicher weil ich angst habe über den Lenker zu fliegen.

Bei der Farbe habe ich mir das "firedepartment red" ausgesucht.

Was der Antrieb Betrifft, da würde ich gerne bei dem "Normalen" mit der Kette bleiben.
Wäre es später vielleicht noch möglich auf eine Rohloff Nabenschaltung umzubauen wenn
ich jetzt eine Kettenschaltung nehme?

Den Sattel kann ich später immer noch austauschen, falls ich damit nicht gut
klarkomme.

Ich werde jetzt mal Kontakt zu Nicolai aufnehmen und klären wo ich hier in meiner Gegend eine Probefahrt
machen kann.

Gruß, aus Luxemburg


----------



## seagate (2. August 2017)

vinc schrieb:


> Hi @seagate ich habe dir gestern Morgen auch direkt eine PM geschrieben.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Vincent


Hallo,

Ich habe dir auf deine PM geantwortet.


----------



## seagate (3. August 2017)

Ich habe mich für das Nicolai GTB Techline in rot entschieden und habe auch schon Kontakt zu Nicolai, warte jetzt nur noch auf
das Angebot. Lieferzeit ist mit Ende Oktober angegeben.

Ich freue mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (3. August 2017)

seagate schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für das Nicolai GTB Techline in rot entschieden und habe auch schon Kontakt zu Nicolai, warte jetzt nur noch auf
> das Angebot. Lieferzeit ist mit Ende Oktober angegeben.
> 
> Ich freue mich!



Glückwunsch. Mit nen Nicolai machst nix Falsch.


----------



## chevioso (3. August 2017)

Nice! Viel Spass und poste mal n Bild von deinem Bike, wenn Du Lust hast. Würde ich gern sehen.


----------



## justanicename (3. August 2017)

Dann wünsche ich schon mal ne kurze Wartezeit und poste Bilder wenn Du es hast.


----------



## seagate (6. August 2017)

Sobald ich das Bike habe, werde ich Fotos davon ins Forum stellen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch, Nicolai verbaut beim GTB Techline die Magura MT4 Hydraulikbremsen.
Wie sieht es denn Aktuell bei denen aus? Die hatten ja massive Probleme mit der MT Baureihe.
Sind diese Probleme jetzt behoben?


----------



## seagate (8. August 2017)

Das mit den Bremsen hat sich erledigt.


----------



## chevioso (9. August 2017)

ok. Und was hat sich ergeben? Taugen die MT4?

wüsste da nämlich nix zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seagate (9. August 2017)

Ich habe nochmal mit Nicolai Telefoniert und die sagten mir dass da die Kinderkrankheiten behoben sind.


----------



## seagate (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

Mein Bike wurde Heute Geliefert.
Hier die versprochenen Bilder:


----------



## chevioso (7. Dezember 2017)

Sehr geil! Klassische Farbe und aufgeräumt. Genau mein Geschmack.

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Synapse (23. Dezember 2017)

seagate schrieb:


> Mein Bike wurde Heute Geliefert.



Schönes Rad! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und benutze es artgerecht!


----------



## microbat (23. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schön - Bike  und Beleuchtung.
Für das Rotlicht gibt es einen Halter für die Sattelstrebe (sehr empfehlenswert)
und den Akku würde ich (um noch den Lack zu schonen) am Lenker befestigen.


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Dezember 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Sehr schön - Bike  und Beleuchtung.
> Für das Rotlicht gibt es einen Halter für die Sattelstrebe (sehr empfehlenswert)
> und den Akku würde ich (um noch den Lack zu schonen) am Lenker befestigen.



Stimmt. Das Rot licht direkt am Sattel is die Perfekte Lösung.
Wenn man den Akku nicht grad über ein Verdrecktes Rohr Baut leidet der Lack nicht groß drunter.


----------



## seagate (8. Januar 2018)

An der Sattelstrebe wäre das Rotlicht besser befestigt, aber da hängt schon eine Tasche mit  Werkzeug, mal schauen ob ich die Tasche nicht an einer anderen Stelle befestigen kann.


----------



## seagate (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 

Mittlerweile hat das Bike über 3000km runter und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit! 

Gruß, T.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich befestige mein Rücklicht oben am Kopf der unteren Reverb-Einheit - sage ich mal. 

Habe leider kein Foto mit Rücklicht.
Aber du kannst es dir sicher vorstellen, @seagate .


----------

